# World Series Prediction



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Texas over St Louis in 5.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree but in 6 games. Pujols alone will win the Cards 2 games but Rangers just have too much hitting.


----------

